

Beautiful CSS 3D Slideshow - kieumy
http://lab.hakim.se/reveal-js/

======
Corrado
I really, really like this. I am getting ready to do a small presentation next
week and was looking for a way to pull it off in a open source kind of way.
Keynote works very well but it costs $$$ and PowerPoint is not even in the
room.

The one thing I would like to have is a couple of charts/graphs. Does anyone
have any tips on a JavaScript charting/graphing engine that might fit in with
reveal.js? I realize that I could just use some PNGs or something but that
doesn't seem like very much fun.

~~~
shoeless
Take a look at Highcharts - <http://www.highcharts.com/>

Flexible, beautiful, and interactive. Free for non-commercial use.

------
jebblue
CSS stands for Cascading Style Sheets so what does a generic style pattern
concept have to do with 3D and animated slideshows?

------
hn_reader
I'll admit the demo is beautiful, but surely there's a way to accomplish this
without history pollution.

------
kaybe
Where is this 3D? Internal linking doesn't add a dimension..

~~~
hakim
There's a 3D rotation transition between slides and on the anchors – requires
Chrome/Safari/Mobile Safari/FF10 though so perhaps you're not seeing them.

update: ff8 = ff10

~~~
periferral
ff9 doesnt work for me. chrome does. you mentioned ff8?

~~~
hakim
My bad, they added support in FF10 and I was testing in FF11.
<http://caniuse.com/#search=css3%203d%20transforms>

